
Ask HN: Is the Free “Masters in Financial Engineering” by WQU Worth It? - koulvi
I would like to know if HN thinks it is worth to go through WorldQuant University’s “Masters in Financial Engineering”.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wqu.org&#x2F;<p>The two-year program consists of 14 courses and is offered by the philanthropic arm of Worldquant, an investment management firm.<p>What do you think about the course content? Is it practical and how useful it is in the age of Machine Learning? (the courses has ML courses and primarily uses Python).<p>I believe, courses like Stochastic Calculus, Derivatives are not covered, does this omission misses important topics from the perspective of the job market?<p>What do you guys think?
======
hackermailman
If you can already program apply to places like Two Sigma and Jane St Capital
[https://blog.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-
street/](https://blog.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/) then work
in finance for a while and see what you really need to do Quant type work,
which is typically a lot of university level stats/math.

------
SirLJ
actually looks pretty good from the course descriptions... too bad I am to
lazy to do it ;-)

------
sjg007
Probably.

